# Fish Tank Updates



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

So... somehow I have managed to go from one tank to now having 5 in my house... I remember why I stayed away for so long.

Firstly my goldfish are still inside with all the ups and downs in the weather I haven't felt comfortable moving them yet. I took on a friends goldfish as she had to move and had no room for a tank at her new house. She gave me the fish as a boy however it appears to be a girl. After some initial bullying by my two it seems to have settled down. I give up on trying to keep their tank nice, as you can see they enjoy digging up my substrate .... I'm hoping to put them out at the end of may










I bought a newer tank ( although still second hand ) to replace my community. I have also acquired a pair of German Blue Rams who spawned 4 days after being put into my tank!!









The male is absolutely beautiful










My betta ( Dovahkiin ) was removed from my 57L tank, after he was removed due to illness upon adding him back the tetras started nipping him and taking chunks out of his fins









He's now on my bedside table in a 20L

Ragnar is under him also in a 20 ( as my nephew has now left for the army and I wanted to keep a close eye on him )



























My 57L is now home to a pair of apistogramma agassizii double red as well as some guppy, neons , rummy noses , panda cory and a military helmet snail to help control my algae!
























For someone who was never keen on cichlids I seem to enjoy the dwarf varieties!

I also undertook a DIY project while I was recently on annual leave and made dividers for a 70L tank... can you guess what I'd like in here ?










I also added my platy fry into a grow out tank ( so technically I have 6 running at the moment, but they'll soon be going onto another home as I don't have anymore room for them

[Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/kTVwplc.jpg)

Also while I was off, my Mam decided she also wanted a fish tank... so I of course helped with that. I gave her cycled media from my sump and it is now stocked with 4 platy , 4 guppy and 2 mollies


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

They look brilliant.

Looks like you have MTD quite badly. It probably won't be fatal but you might have to buy a bigger house.

MTD is multiple tanks disease.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

kittih said:


> They look brilliant.
> 
> Looks like you have MTD quite badly. It probably won't be fatal but you might have to buy a bigger house.
> 
> MTD is multiple tanks disease.


I think my community tank is being upgraded to a 5ft set up later in the year!!! :Nailbiting


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I think my community tank is being upgraded to a 5ft set up later in the year!!! :Nailbiting


Jealous. I always wanted to upgrade my four footer but there isn't enough room. Will look forward to following your progress


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I can only see one picture.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> I can only see one picture.


me too
just your lovely siamese fighter
all the others have a stop sign on them


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Same here, I can't see the pictures! Sounds like you've been busy though


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

@mrs phas @magpie @MontyMaude I've updated it! Hopefully they work this time...

I also have an announcement, these two beauties will be arriving on the 28th


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh wow! You've got some gorgeous fish there, and the tanks are looking lovely!

Those bettas though... you're making me want some! Love the setup with the two tanks on your bedside table, it seems well suited to the task


----------



## milliemouse (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow I love your set ups! Especially the nightstand ones, looks really cool  My other-half won't allow me to have any tanks in our bedroom but hopefully I'll be able to convince him by showing him yours! Also, how did you make your dividers? I'm looking to split my 40L in to two as soon as my 180L is cycled.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

milliemouse said:


> Wow I love your set ups! Especially the nightstand ones, looks really cool  My other-half won't allow me to have any tanks in our bedroom but hopefully I'll be able to convince him by showing him yours! Also, how did you make your dividers? I'm looking to split my 40L in to two as soon as my 180L is cycled.


I used perspex and measured it to size and siliconed it in using aquarium safe silicone  it was fairly easy as I am useless at diy!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I used perspex and measured it to size and siliconed it in using aquarium safe silicone  it was fairly easy as I am useless at diy!


Have you put holes in the perspex for the water to circulate, or are the sections going to effectively be separate tanks with their own filters? Just curious as to how you're setting it up


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

magpie said:


> Have you put holes in the perspex for the water to circulate, or are the sections going to effectively be separate tanks with their own filters? Just curious as to how you're setting it up


I've drilled holes but still going to sponge filter each section. I'll just use the holes for heat exchange and place the hester in the middle compartment x


----------

